#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  > Δημόσια Έργα >  > > >  >  >  Εθνικές τεχνικές προδιαγραφές (Ε.ΤΕ.Π) σε word

## dardageorge

Όπως είναι γνωστό οι Προσωρινές Εθνικές Τεχνικές Προδιαγραφές (Π.Ε.ΤΕ.Π.) γίνονται Εθνικές Τεχνικές Προδιαγραφές  (Ε.ΤΕ.Π.)! Η  χρήση  τους γίνεται  υποχρεωτική σε όλα τα  Δημόσια  Τεχνικά  Έργα μετά την έγκριση 440 ΕΤΕΠ και δημοσίευση πλήρους  του τυποποιητικού κειμένου τους (7024 σελίδες), στο ΦΕΚ B 2221/30.07.2012 (αριθμ. ΔΙΠΑΔ/οικ/273 Απόφαση). Μήπως υπάρχει σε μορφή word αυτο το ΦΕΚ?

----------


## Xάρης

Σύνδεσμο για το ΦΕΚ σε μορφή PDF θα βρει *ΕΔΩ*, όποιος τον αναζητεί.

Σε μορφή doc δεν το έχω αλλά το pdf δεν είναι κλειδωμένο. Μπορείς να κάνεις αντιγραφή-επικόλληση το κείμενο που σε ενδιαφέρει.
Ακόμα, η αναζήτηση στο pdf λειτουργεί μια χαρά.

----------

